# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Ata që duan të studiojnë në Cyrih

## RTP

Une personalishte nuk di gje lidhur me kete faqe,mirepo hasa ne te tuj kliku ne cdo skute te internetit dhe thash se ndoshta dikujt i hy ne pune!
Tingellon bindshem.
. . .

Cili është qëllimi i kësaj faqeje? Kush ka nevojë për këtë ?

*Ata që duan të studiojnë në Cyrih*



Kjo ide më lindi që në fillim, pikërisht atëherë kur unë erdha për të studiuar këtu në Cyrih. Më kujtohet shumë mirë, se sa i vështirë ishte fillimi dhe sa e nevojshme ishte çdo ndihmë për mua, qoftë edhe shumë e vogël. Më kujtohet edhe mundimi i prindit duke kërkuar studentë të tjerë shqiptarë që t'i ndihmojnë, po edhe djersët e tij duke u munduar të gjejë një gjuhë të përbashkët me institutet të cilat ishin krejt të panjohura për të. Mosaftësia për webdesign, koha gjithmonë e kufizuar dhe njohuritë e pamjaftueshme nuk më lejuan që ta publikoj këtë faqe më parë. "Më mirë vonë se sa kurrë" thotë një fjalë e urtë. 

Kjo faqe është për të gjithë ju që keni mundësi të studioni në Cyrih (Zvicër) sepse këtu keni të dashurin, të dashurën, prindërit, antarë tjerë të familjes, ose thjesht ju pëlqen ky vend, por nuk dini kujt t'i drejtoheni, ku të gjeni informata dhe mendoni se këtu është gati e pamundur të studiosh. 

Shpresoj se kjo do t'ju ndimojë që t'ia arrini qëllimit sa më shpejt dhe me sa më pak pengesa (Studimi- shkurt e qartë). Kjo do t'ju shoqërojë që nga regjistrimi në universitet (dorëzimi i dokumentave), marrja e vizëz dhe lejeqëndrimit, provimet pranuese (kurse gjuhësh dhe shkolla përgatitore për provimet pranuese), ditët e para në universitet, si dhe ku të kërkoni banesë, punë, bursë (stipendium), etj. 

http://www.studenti.ch/studimi/Home.htm

----------


## capajevja

Ishte e mrekullueshme, ke dhene nje ndihme te cmuar, te pakten per mua
Te falenderoj shume shume

----------


## RTP

Me vie mire!  :buzeqeshje: 

Suksese!

----------


## frraki

hey o djem bre po pse spom ban kjo faqe spo hapet te un mos asht mbyll tash ku mundem me marr un informacione rreth kesaj teme.tung juve 

frraki

----------

